# First Images of New Tomb Raider Movie



## Issac (Mar 27, 2017)

This is going to be great because of Alicia. She's Swedish, or in other words: Perfect! 
Haha, no but really though, I have quite high hopes for this.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 27, 2017)

I really loved  tomb raider reboot
more than original tomb raider
why?
because of the survival side of the game
this is going to be a really good movie


----------



## leon315 (Mar 27, 2017)

naaaaah, tha's totally fake, a real Lara's b00bs would be bigger


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 27, 2017)

leon315 said:


> naaaaah, tha's totally fake, a real Lara's b00bs would be bigger


i would agree, if it wasnt a movie about the reboot


----------



## gman666 (Mar 27, 2017)

There is two big things missing from this...


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 27, 2017)

gman666 said:


> There is two big things missing from this...


hey, this is a movie of the reboot
play reboot games, there arent any boobs in there


----------



## leon315 (Mar 27, 2017)

TOMB RAIDER REBOOT has right bOObs size 

eventually devs was forced to nerf Lara's mighty pair, cauz many dudes weren't able to play the game with only ONE HAND XD

this reboot movie will be a HUGE mistake or a HUGE fl00p, cauz THIS Lara hasn't got 2 milking-able (.)(.), production company has to replace HER ASAP!!!


----------



## Byokugen (Mar 27, 2017)

She looks like Lara, so I will get my hopes up. I hated Branjolina... jeez shes.a.beyatch


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 27, 2017)

Enjoy boobs in Lara Croft cosplay
they are often bigger than in movies


----------



## leon315 (Mar 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Enjoy boobs in Lara Croft cosplay
> they are often bigger than in movies


Holy shit, this picture is amazing, totally made me day XD


----------



## Satoshi121 (Mar 27, 2017)

> Video game movie





> not a THICC Lara Croft


dropped


----------



## Pacheko17 (Mar 27, 2017)

looks shit


----------



## Imparasite (Mar 27, 2017)

booo for the boobiies  hope this new tomb raider movie doesn't suck


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 27, 2017)

The actress looks the part. Already happy with it.


----------



## Deboog (Mar 28, 2017)

Looks good. She looks the part, and I'm glad they aren't making her a walking sex object.
Yeah boobs are nice, but name one good movie that had a main character that was 100% sex appeal.


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 28, 2017)

Hmmm, I haven't seen Danish Girl and Ex Machina, so I don't really have an opinion on this woman. Looking down the cast list, only name I recognize is Daniel Wu. He was the bad guy of New Police Story, working with Jackie Chan. Saw the first couple episodes of his show Into The Badlands and liked it. Having never played the Lara Croft games, I don't really have any expectations, other than knowing that 9 times out of 10, video game movies suck ass. I have a super soft spot for Mortal Kombat, believing that's the best of the lot, and also embracing Street Fighter as "so bad, it's good." Everything else, can't be arsed.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 28, 2017)

If it is the actress from Ex Machina, that gets my hopes up.
But this is a video game movie, and it is hard to break the video game movies curse.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Mar 28, 2017)

Idk.......


----------



## tbb043 (Mar 28, 2017)

leon315 said:


> naaaaah, tha's totally fake, a real Lara's b00bs would be bigger



They're casting a white woman, they think they've got to do something to appease the sjw's. Flattening her chest is pretty much the most they can do if they're not going to cast a POC or former man. She's got to be played by an actual person, so it's not like they can give her a goofy face like Mass Effect.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 28, 2017)

tbb043 said:


> They're casting a white woman, they think they've got to do something to appease the sjw's. Flattening her chest is pretty much the most they can do if they're not going to cast a POC or former man. She's got to be played by an actual person, so it's not like they can give her a goofy face like Mass Effect.


A white woman? Lara's white. Don't even get me started on the "POC" nonsense.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 28, 2017)

tbb043 said:


> They're casting a white woman, they think they've got to do something to appease the sjw's. Flattening her chest is pretty much the most they can do if they're not going to cast a POC or former man. She's got to be played by an actual person, so it's not like they can give her a goofy face like Mass Effect.


Bullshit.
The casting is good yet the movie will be bad like every video game movie.
This has nothing to do with SJW or anything your entitled, delirious, tin foil wearing self wants to come up with.

PS: reboot Lara has small boobs anyway, I don't even know where this complain is coming from. BS.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 28, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Bullshit.
> The casting is good yet the movie will be bad like every video game movie.
> This has nothing to do with SJW or anything your entitled, delirious, tin foil wearing self wants to come up with.
> 
> PS: reboot Lara has small boobs anyway, I don't even know where this complain is coming from. BS.


Yep. Ess Jay Dublews this and that. Such exist on both sides.


----------



## XDel (Mar 28, 2017)

I don't care. Indiana Jones 1-3 are all I need.


----------



## netovsk (Mar 29, 2017)

Why not get a bloody british lass for that role, mate?


----------



## kbmarinha (Mar 31, 2017)

Tomb Rider Reboobs


----------



## leon315 (Mar 31, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Hmmm, I haven't seen Danish Girl and Ex Machina, so I don't really have an opinion on this woman. Looking down the cast list, only name I recognize is Daniel Wu. He was the bad guy of New Police Story, working with Jackie Chan. Saw the first couple episodes of his show Into The Badlands and liked it. Having never played the Lara Croft games, I don't really have any expectations, other than knowing that 9 times out of 10, video game movies suck ass. I have a super soft spot for Mortal Kombat, believing that's the best of the lot, and also embracing Street Fighter as "so bad, it's good." Everything else, can't be arsed.


Hey, sis, not all game movies suck, have you ever watched Prince of Persia? And big sp00iler: beware Penelope Cruz's mighty b00bs


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 31, 2017)

leon315 said:


> Hey, sis, not all game movies suck, have you ever watched Prince of Persia? And big sp00iler: beware Penelope Cruz's mighty b00bs



I didn't say all of them sucked, I said most of them do. I saw some of Prince of Persia and was not really impressed, probably bored. It's been a while since I saw it. Hollywood whitewashing, it's from Disney they've proven to be hit and miss with live action movies, and the actors, I've seen them do amazing work, that watching this would be a severe downgrade. For example, Jake Gyllenhaal, Nightcrawler, come on. If I feel like I should give the movie a proper, legit review, then I'd watch it. In other words, I wouldn't watch it because I want to.


----------



## Veho (Apr 1, 2017)

tbb043 said:


> They're casting a white woman, they think they've got to do something to appease the sjw's. Flattening her chest is pretty much the most they can do if they're not going to cast a POC or former man.


She has a flat chest because they're going after the look of the newer games, where Lara has smaller boobs. Stop seeing conspiracies everywhere.


----------



## Toltec80 (Apr 25, 2017)

I think they could have found someone more visual suitable for the movie. Angelina was a good choice back then....


----------

